
Show HN: I built a safer way to collect KYC documents - srecio
https://pipefile.com
======
mrcoles
Cool project! Also, TIL: KYC = Know Your Customer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_your_customer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_your_customer)
;P

------
srecio
In light of the recent Binance and Capital One hacks, I thought I'd share what
I'm working on. It's tool that makes it easier for businesses to collect end-
to-end encrypted documents. All s3 buckets only store PGP files so
misconfiguration is less disastrous. If a business uploads their public key,
then there's no data in the cloud to hack. I learned a lot of awesome JS
tricks while working on this. All the encryption is done in the client's
browser using OpenPGP.js (which I highly recommend).

